#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-05-07
<Flare183> grahhh
<Flare183> No activity, this is so stupiud
<Flare183> -u
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-05-01
<itnet7> Bryanstein: ping
<jbicha_> aloha
<itnet7> Hey there jbicha_ !
<itnet7> How's it going?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2015-04-30
<mhall119> Hello team, I sent an email to the ML but it got kicked back, is anyone here a moderator of that list?
